# Muscle anatomy posters



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Does anyone know a good site to buy muscle anatomy posters from?

I've searched on google but most of the posters are not all that.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

http://www.svhrad.com/DigLib/misc/muscle%20anterior%20anatomy.jpg

http://paulkrohtherapy.com/files/images/Muscular_System_Back.JPG

That do it?


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Could I get those printed (poster sized) somewhere?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Brandl said:


> Could I get those printed (poster sized) somewhere?


ready printed

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=anatomical+charts&tag=googhydr-21&index=aps&hvadid=5928829741&ref=pd_sl_5zvl6f8zg9_b


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

http://www.entershop.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=75&zenid=927a77aa9ddc7d016ec04bbabed32831

when search i google, type anatomy poster

there are a few choices


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Strength Training Anatomy Poster Series [Poster]

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Strength-Training-Anatomy-Frederic-Delavier/dp/0736059318

they cost a bit but are absolutely great


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Staples should id imagine.



Brandl said:


> Could I get those printed (poster sized) somewhere?


----------

